# Prairie Fragrance news



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I have some good news and not so good news--good news is that Jessica has made a partial list of the fragrances and we are going down next week to look and pick fragrances up and it looks like we have excusive rights to them. We can buy from her and resell them, so back, buy and resell again. 
Not so good news----there have to be at least $20,000.00 maybe close to $30,000.00 worth of fragrances and she won't release the suppliers until the fragrances are gone--we are hoping that if we can get close the the half way mark, she will release the names, because we can't keep up a business if we don't have popular fragrances. The bank won't lend money on fragrances (don't get the soap thing, as long as we can buy soap at the store, candles are in the stores also) and we don't have enough equity in my home--but--this isn't going to deter us! Did I say 100 bottles of premeasured fragrances-- after digging she found more like 1000 16 oz bottles of fragrances (didn't even try to list them), we will have to go through them to check them out, we got a partial list of some of the smaller barrels that were half or less full. There are the big barrels that they can't get to yet. We are going down next week to start getting the fragrances and get them moved as soon as possible--if we have to, we will make weekly trips down. Jessica is out of town this week. Vicki said to order F type gallon jugs right?--found them in Uline--and will order 2 qt containers as well. Jessica talked about using the 16 oz bottles for FRB shipping, but I think that they have to be shipped UPS or Fed EX (because of flashpoint) and an checking on that. I tried to set up a freewebs site for the list she gave us, but messed it up, so DD will go in and list the fragrances. But if there are 1000 16oz bottles, there may be many more fragrances then we know of--Jessica thinks they decanted Fig Sultana (I asked about that right away) and she said her mother ususally decanted the EO's and most popular fragrances right away. If you want us to look for a particular fragrance, let us know at [email protected]--I know we can get Dragons Blood, a limited amount of Cucumber Melon--she is not sure if the fragrance she has is Pink Sugar or Frosted Rasberry and EO Cinnamon oil. Price will be for FO's $12.00/lb, or if you buy 7 lbs of the same fragrance, you get the 8th free, giving you 8 lbs for $10.50/lb (I want your honest opinion, does this sound ok) Fragrances will vary in weight--but 8 lbs should fit into a gallon--- EO's will be $16/lb and same deal--order 7lbs and get the 8th lb free. But if the entire 8lbs doesn't fit in the gallon jug, you will get a 16oz bottle along with the gallon jug. 
Here Fragrances will be on site and there are 3 people available (full time if necessary) to work at this business. Our idea will be at this time--shipping one day a week, ex--shipping day on Monday, all invoices paid by Friday at 7:00 pm CDT will go out on Monday--does that sound ok to start with? We will check for orders morning and evening. I will have to check to see how long a turn around is for our fragrances so I can have a point at which I have to order to be able to keep a constant supply on hand. I think that will come with experience and type of fragrance. Main problem right now is that I think there might be about 300 fragrances and some of them might be "dead scents" so to speak, so I have to come up with ideas to use them. Another problem is that there are a few fragrances that aren't labeled and Jessica listed them as "aftershave" or "shaving cream" or a "powderly type man scent" -so we will have to try them to see how they react and then do our best to name them. 
I will let you know this evening where the partial list of fragrances are and about how many lbs there are. If you know what you need and would like us to look in the small bottles, we will do so--If there are enough of the small bottles of the same fragrance that we can combine into the gallon jugs, we will do do. But if you want something and we get it, please please commit to the fragrance, so we can turn around right way and reinvest. You will have until Sunday evening to let me know what you want--then I am going to open it to other lists and maybe Ebay. Any suggestions? Any other advice would be appreciated. Thanks Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Well Ebay can't come until I have the fragrances on hand---


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohhh, I am excited. New scents are in my spring budget.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would have just like to have gotten the Lavender I paid for.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

OMG... She is selling out and not sending you guys your fragrances you PAID for?


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I have like $ 200 worth of unfilled orders, Of which I do have the reciept and the original order but she said the web crashed the order info stuff and it would be a nightmare for her to retrieve it. I marked it down as bad debt. I don't envy her having to go through all the stuff to empty it out.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds great and will be ordering from you when you get set up !


Patty


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Chris Susan died and left her daughter with this big huge mess.

One problem Carolyn an should go right to the point with the daughter is that FO's have shelf lives. Anything caving in, in it's 16 ounce bottle should be sold to you for at least 1/2 price and sold only to those you know. FO's have about a year. In plastic they start thinning the bottles, so just because these are prepoured don't think that all these bottles are fit to be shipped. EO's are fine as far as extended storage. 

I know at one time Susan did have the dates of all the jugs, and even herself would sell me for less scent that was nearing the year mark on the original drum, because she knew I could soap alot of it up quickly. But selling to the public? Be very careful, perhaps mark older scent as soap and candle safe only. Not body safe. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I really should have not said that abt the Lavender as it was an honest mistake and then she got sick.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

oh thank you Vicki--May I use you as a professional reference? She was trying to look through the invoices--she thought that most of the EO's were in the 16oz bottles. I am glad to know about the life of the FO's--I asked her about that and she said that it doesn't matter---also, the oils have been in cold storage--but she said that that doesn't matter either--does it? Some of the oils are in plastic barrels and some in metal barrels, does this sound right? Our plan was to get the newer oils, resell them and then try to order ourselves. It seems that when the oils were in 2 places, she had a hard time getting back and forth, so ordered more. There are some of the same FO's in both of these storage units. We can use the older FO's in soap? If I can get anything cheaper, I would be more than happy to pass the price on--we want the suppliers- but have to try to get rid of these to get the supplier list unless we can prove that the oils are passed their shelf life. -Susans brother died within the last year also. I am looking at candles as well. But I also don't want to buy oils that I can't resell--kinda like buying a dead goat. Thanks, we will know more next week. How old should the Fo's be--6 months? Thanks, Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

It is a big mess--I just can't imagine.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sure, I just did taxes, I have at least 5 invoices from her just from last year.

12 months is what they tell you.

The rest I will email you privately because it doesn't sound to me that her daughter knew alot about the business part of what Susan did, or she is simply not telling you....Vicki


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you---We want to do this right. Carolyn


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Carolyn, do you have a list or particial list of the fragrance oils the are offered? I remember looking at Susan's website way back in the fall but only remember a few of her FO's. I was just getting started so I wasn't buying much back then.

Thanks


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd be concerned about the age of the FOs as well. Though I have some that soaped from her that were 1.5 years old (on my shelf) and they still worked good and held up well. 

I'm especially interested in Brushed Cotton as I cannot find it anywhere and I've spent too much on samples just trying to come close. LOL So, if you find some I'd take a couple pounds pounds. Oh and her Sandalwood. Hmmmm, need to go check my inventory and just email you. LOL


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Had the partial list set up and it got deleted--DD will put get it on a free web site for you this afternoon. Carolyn


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Very cool!

I remember over a year ago when Susan bought a whole truckload of fragrances- many she said were in unlabeled drums, and they were making up names for them, I don't think they ever got done. How old were those fragrances when she bought them (I was under the impression she bought out a closing biz)? How long have they been sitting? Over a year at least now. I would definitely say not skin safe!

I will be waiting for the partial list- she had several I can't replace.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh no. I've not been on the soaping site in a long time. Behind in my info. How sad. I remember no one being able to get in touch with her.


----------

